# Siser Easyweed Stretch Vinyl peeling



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

I recently did some polyester jerseys for a customer. The customer received them just a few days ago and just informed me that the vinyl is already starting to peel off of the jersey. What is happening and what can I do to fix it? My business is still young and I can't afford any bad comments! I did all sorts of research to make sure that it would work and last, but something is obviously wrong.


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Most likely causes, wrong temperature setting at press time, wrong pressure setting at press time, hot or cold spots on the press or wrong pressing time.

It could be a bad batch of Heat Transfer Vinyl, but would think it less likely than some press issue.

If the vinyl hasn't peeled all the way off, you should be able to repress it back, if the customer will return.


----------



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

Luckily, the customer is a family friend so I can get them back to (hopefully) fix them. I followed the instructions from Siser. My heat press shouldn't have any hot or cold spots, but anything is possible. I had pressed it for 15 sec at 305 at a medium-firm pressure. Maybe it needs to be a little hotter and a little more pressure?


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

A cheap thermometer to measure the press is about $15. The cheap ones can be off a few degrees though. Other than experiment like you suggested, it is a hard thing to pinpoint.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

From my limited experience using Siser Easyweed, I've found that pressing it longer and at hotter temps doesn't really have a bad effect on it -- so I press it at a slightly higher temp for 15 seconds, peel, then cover with parchment and press again for 15 seconds. I figure this is my insurance policy in case my platen isn't the exact temperature I see on the dial. I've heard too many instances in the forums of vinyl peeling. I figured if I press it twice at say 315, and see the pattern of the material in the vinyl, it must be good...


----------



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

We did repress each jersey just in case because of experiences with other vinyl we've used, but we had the temperature the same. Unfortunately, I got the jerseys back from the customer and many of the letters fell off completely and are gone so there is no repressing them at this point. We have to get new material asap to redo them. I'd like to think that Easyweed is still good, but I'm a little leery now to buy it again for this project considering what has happened. I'm hoping it's not the jersey. We're using the Sport-Tek PosiCharge Replica Jersey. As far as I know there is no coating or rain guard on it, but I contacted the company to clarify and they never responded.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Being a sports jersey, there is a good chance it has a anti-microbial coating on that might interfere with the adhesion. A lot of polyester "performance" garments have these coatings. They usually wash out after a wash or 2, so I really don't see the point in them, but manufacturers market them as such... Since the customer is a friend, ask to wash the shirt a few times, and then try again.

You also want to make sure you pre-press for a few seconds to get all the moisture out of the fabric. I pre-press for about 4 or 5 seconds, open teh press to let the steam evaporate, and them pre-press for another 4 or 5 seconds. Might seem like overkill, but the fabric is always noticeably dryer after the 2nd pre-press.

Good luck...


----------



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

Check to see if the jerseys have a coating and also check to see how they washed and dried it..I just had to redo one but customer's wife had dryer on hell lol...Good Luck..I love Siser


----------



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

We did prepress all of the jerseys beforehand. I think I mentioned that I contacted the company that makes the jerseys about whether there was a coating or not, but I never received a reply. These jerseys are supposed to replicas though and are not supposed to actually be used with pads and for playing so I think it would be silly to have a coating on them.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Polyester used to have a bad reputation for stinking after washing. That is the reason the manufacturers started coating them with antibacterial agents. I've noticed a smell to under armor shirts that have been washed a lot, particularly in front loading washing machines. Fabric softeners can also break down these coatings.


----------



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

I finally got a reply from the company that makes the jerseys and they said that there is no coating on them. So my partner and I are thinking about trying Siser again, but with a higher temp and full pressure. I HOPE that this solves the problem or else I'm going to be really upset.


----------



## smileydyes (Nov 17, 2015)

If you printed on the dazzle part, that needs a nylon adhesion type of film.


----------



## Ironsinthefire (Jun 30, 2013)

What brand is the jersey?


----------



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

It's a Sport-Tek PosiCharge Replica Jersey.


----------



## tshirtuser2009 (Oct 12, 2015)

We had a little leftover Siser vinyl so we tried raising the temperature and the pressure. It seems that has fixed it. We even washed and dried the jersey with the vinyl after we pressed it and everything stayed on so I'm very happy about that.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

I press mine at 350 for 25 sec. for prepress the same with the vinyl, then once more with the paper on top... Sounds like a lot but never had a problem, you need to find your sweet spot...


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
check the quality of ink once and take care while curing.


----------

